# Clenbuterol effects on birth control??



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

My girlfriend wants to start taking clen, i have searched on the net but havnt got a solid answer. I also come on here to double check anyway, and as its quite serious i think thats understandable lol.

So does clenbuterol affect birth control pill?

Thanks


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

From my own personal experience no it doesnt.

I have been on and off these for about 5 years now and i have never been caught so must be safe.

I am currently taking clen again and still fine.

Hope i helped lol


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

you might have to report to my office Kay so we can give a thorough assessment.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

glad i read this thread i almost made a bee line for our lasses birth control tablets save myself buying clen


----------

